# A&C influenced computer desk



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Been working on this off and on. This is something I really want to build. Actually I want to design a whole new set of funiture for my office and this is just the first piece.

No decisions have been made but i am thinking maple and Walnut. Not a big fan of two tones pieces but I like this one. I prefer solid wood furniture but I am considering plywood for most of this one. It make is simpler to construct and nice and solid since it will be used for many years.

The computer tower will go on one of the lower units. The other will get a few drawers. This will most likely be a credenza. My plan is separate table/desk in front of this unit. But I am still back and forth on that one.


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

I like that. It's nice to have a place to store the computer out of the dust. My computer gets so nasty sitting on the floor beside the desk. That will look nice in two tone or all the same, either way!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

One thing I see over and over on computer desks
is lack of ventilation. Leave the back open and a 
gap at the top of the door. 

Or get them up higher and more in the open.

I am always plugging something in or changing
disc and having it a lower cabinet would not work
at all for me.

The is my answer, I have had this a couple of years
and if I had it to do over, I would do it just the same.

It is made of old crates and pallets and some trash
plywood, I used laminate flooring for the tops.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Noting the three screens and foot pedals, are you into flight simulation?
johnep


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

johnep said:


> Noting the three screens and foot pedals, are you into flight simulation?
> johnep



http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/games-we-play-6573/


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Not into gaming. Only number crunching and some design work. I put in an updated CD each month from a service I subscribe too and that about it unless something catastrophic happens.

Good point about ventilation. I realized I had it boxed in the other night. I am thinking about leaving the back mostly open to allow for that. I need some framework to keep it rigid though.


----------

